# La Perla Habana Black Pearl Rojo Torpedo Cigar Review - Great!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Very nice smoke and you can't beat the price.

Read the full review here: La Perla Habana Black Pearl Rojo Torpedo Cigar Review - Great!


----------

